# Show us your 'working' Golden



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Duke's Momma posted a picture of Coley 'helping' Dad. I thought it would be fun to see how our Goldens 'help'. Here's Penny hard at work (in the shade, please note) while I'm at the barn. She also managed to 'reprimand' me for taking pictures when I was supposed to be working.

Please post your pictures!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

My girls are big helpers!
Rose drives the Pontoon boat
Jordan helps make cookies
Erin reads me a recipe
JOY models a fund raising Tee shirt


----------



## Winterfell (Sep 17, 2011)

Those ones are too cute


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Too cute! 
I love your real helpers!

Apparently, Penny is management!:uhoh:


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

"Help" is Ranger's middle name...

Here he is helping me build the most annoying fireplace in the world. I'd unwrap something, toss in a pile, and Ranger would go retrieve it for me, then walk all over the pieces on the floor to bring it back. 









When he wasn't retrieving, he was making sure everything was up to code.









Here, he's helping my mom and I carve a pumpkin









Tastes good too, he says!









He's also helpful outside. He helps with the crab apple pickings every year.









Course, then he eats them which turned out to be a tactical error on his part:









He's also head horse wrangler:









Chief peanut butter jar cleaner:









Head of the footwarmer department:









In his spare time, he's also a corrogated distribution specialist:









and his favourite and BEST job in the world, foster puppy care specialist:









It's a tough job, but someone's got to do it!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

We recently did some landscaping in our backyard and apparently our 3 boys thought we weren't doing an adequate job so they stepped in to assist.

Picture 1: Reno supervising
Picture 2: Austin trying to get the shovel to work
Picture 3: Austin and Lincoln removing landscape fabric
Picture 4: Lincoln working really hard at the landscape fabric
Picture 5: Reno, Austin and Lincoln taking a water/gossip break.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

These pics are great! And people think pet goldens don't have jobs! 

Laurie, your pics are so cute!! I especially love the one of Austin and shovel!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Ranger said:


> "Help" is Ranger's middle name...
> 
> Don't forget "Carriage Driver "!:::


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Lucy helps with the yard work.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

These pics are so great! I totally cracked up over the "corrogated distribution specialist" (Ranger)!


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

Here is my beloved Ted E Bear being my co-pilot in the motor home. It was one of his last trips out.


----------



## Burgh (Oct 21, 2007)

A few of Daggett and Norbert over the years, along with Butters too.

Helping Santa.

















Ready for the roundup. Gettalong little doggie...









Dog tired after helping the Steelers to another win.









Always ready to help the visitors.









Another Park Ranger.









Memorializing a distant cousin at Gettysburg.









Butters takes the helm and guides us in Washington DC.









Daggett finally tells us she is tired of doing all the work in DC.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Love 'em - didn;t know our dogs could be so busy 

1 Reeva keeping the pesky duck under control
2 Quinn on guard duty
3 Quinn helping to wrap the christmas pressies


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

and finally

Snake wranglers
Gardener
DIY helper


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I love this thread! My girls do not work very much but they are clean :

1. Cannella cleaning up old deer legs from the back hill
2. Cannella cleaning up old cans from the back hill
3. Angelina checking to see if there is any dust under the bed.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Here are a couple of pictures of our's helping my husband with our deck replacement. 
1. Logan, Ralphie-the Corgi, and Lacey (standing) needing to be right in the middle of everything.
2. Logan explaining to my husband how it should be done.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

So cute. I love our Goldens want to be involved!


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Here is Maggie, master pastry chef:


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

*"helping"*

This is Nyah "helping" with the garden and "helping" dig. :uhoh::


----------



## Jbird (Nov 2, 2009)

Sous Chef Jake


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Promoting Frosty Paws:









Frisbee Champ:









Watchdog:


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

These are great!!

Tucker is a fisherman apparently!


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

*MURPHY'S PAPER SHREDDING*
The ultimate in eco-friendly confidentiality.


DSC00652 by kirannosaurus, on Flickr


DSC00654 by kirannosaurus, on Flickr


DSC00656 by kirannosaurus, on Flickr

*MURPHY'S MANAGEMENT PROFESSIONALS*
Management and quality control. Shown below, Murphy supervises office cleaning.


DSC00544 by kirannosaurus, on Flickr


DSC00552 by kirannosaurus, on Flickr


----------



## LaylaBauer1718 (Sep 25, 2011)

*Beach Work*

Here's Layla digging holes in the back yard of our beach house. Thanks for the help, Layla! She was just about 4 months at the time.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would take instructions from Logan anytime. I just want to hug him up.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey's my computer 'geek'.


----------

